# The Crystal Cult - Fashion Vape Gear



## free3dom (26/12/14)

Just stumbled accross this site and thought I'd share 

http://www.thecrystalcult.com/

Something a little different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/12/14)

@Yiannaki will love this place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (26/12/14)

@Alex too many shiny things, not enough pink items 

I did stumble across this on there  a nice little stealth vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

